# Como hacer macro de funcion si anidada



## galileockx (Feb 10, 2008)

Estimados Expertos, es mi primera pregunta, apenas estoy iniciando el auto-aprendizaje de macros, y tengo dias tratando de convertir una funcion SI anidada en macros, la situacion es que tengo muchos registros y el exceso de formulas vuelve lenta la maquina, asi que tengo que  aplicar a la "columna G" la funcion SI anidada con inclusion de funcion Izquierda, y buscar V en otra columna, o en otra hoja un rango llamado rifs. 
La funcion en cuestion es
=SI(IZQUIERDA(F2;1)="J";"C";SI(IZQUIERDA(F2;1)="g";"C";(SI(ESERROR(BUSCARV(F2;rifs;1;FALSO));"NC";"C"))))
Agradeceria muchisimo si me pueden orientar como convertirla en Macro que se ejecute automaticamente.
Gracias


----------



## HippoCampus (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi

Do you want the macro to run when you open the workbook or when clicking on a button?

Hippo


----------



## xenou (Feb 10, 2008)

Duplicate:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=302712


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 10, 2008)

Pongo llave por la misma razón que puse llave en el otro - para que miembros no dupliquen esfuerzos.


----------

